# Get any Halloween stuff for Xmas????



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I got a new multi plug adapter for the workbench, and a cordless drill. I think that Santa (Black Cat) got tired of tangled extension cords during the build last season.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Not necessarily "Halloween Stuff" per se, but my wife bought me a trip on a local guided tour of a local Plymouth graveyard. When I have the url to the company's web site next to me tomorrow, I'll post more details. Too tired to trudge downstairs and get it right now.


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

I got two of the houses from the Munster's set from the Bradford exchange and nestled them in with my wifes christmas village. It just adds something to it lol 
seasons greatings coffin_creature


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I got a cool misting gargoyle thing thats lighted, and a hot wire foam factory kit. I'm hoping for some more for my birthday in a few weeks.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Got a new work bench!! Not only to build new props but for other household tasks as well.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

scarface said:


> Got a new work bench!! Not only to build new props but for other household tasks as well.


 Other household tasks? What would those be? What else is there besides prop building?:devil:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hubby gave me a Super Accessory Kit for my Dremel. It has 145 accessories for me to play with and it comes in a cool little toolbox. I also got some new hand tools 
Santa brought him a Rigid 5 pc. cordless tool set...hmmm, I'll get to play with those too...isn't THAT convenient? hehe


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I know, this is a bit late, but one of my kids broke down this year and got us Halloween stuff for Christmas. We got 2 amazing masks, a skellie in a cage, a few skulls, a little dancing skellie (which will get hacked into something) and a few other things. I was so happy that one of them finally listened to me when they ask what I want! And my dear dear friends Vlad and Black Cat gave hubby some lighted tree faces and they gave me a skeleton. What great friends!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Just always have dinner ready, that's all I ask, lol.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

You know you guys are welcome for dinner anytime....you don't even need to call first.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I had to buy my own Christmas present, but here it is. I have not gotten it yet but I was told this week it should ship. I am using it for my main Halloween project this year. Isn't he cute?


----------

